# Best recording of The Planets?



## Tapkaara

Being a big Holst fan, I am, of course, also a crazy for his famous suite The Planets.

Like many "warhorses," there are myriad recordings of this work in the catalogue, but which is the best?

I put forth 4 recordings which I think could compete for supremecy:

Dutoit/Montreal, Levine/Chicago, Lloyd-Jones/Royal Scotland, Steinberg/Boston 

Has anyone heard these? If so, what is your opinion of them? Or do you have a recording that you think has them all beat?


----------



## Mirror Image

Since there are so many recordings of "The Planets" it's hard to pick one favorite. As far as being "the best," I don't think any recording qualifies for me, because I like so many of them for different reasons.

I enjoyed Bernstein's reading of "The Planets" with the NYPO and this was before he left that orchestra. He put on a powerhouse performance. The opening movement "Mars the War Bringer" under Bernstein's baton is one of the most furious readings I've heard on record and overall awesome!

I like Karajan's reading on Decca and it's considered one of the best. Sir Andrew Davis and the BBC Symphony Orch. also turn in a great reading on the Apex/Warner label.

To summarize:


----------



## bassClef

I like Dutoit/MSO but I haven't heard the others - though I haven't found any need to seek an alternative.


----------



## bongos

yes I have done this exercise and enjoyed the exercise a lot .As always this is a personal opinion only .I eliminated the following as not being among my favourites 
Levi /Atlanta ....Mars too fast ,seems technical rather than emotional
Levine /CSO ....odd acoustics that throws the left channel resonance into the right 
Simon/LSO ...Bass shy, poor detail , too bright , overall poor sound
Andrew Davis /BBC SO .. bass shy ,glassy sound 
Colin Davis /BPO mediocre sound 
Rattle BPO ... average 
Dutoit /Montreal SO not quite enough detail 
Lloyd Jones /Scottish National 
HVK/BPO
Slatkin /Philharmonia



this bunch are my favourites for sound, emotional impact , 
Mehta/LAPO
Previn/RPO
Boult /LPO
Solti/LPO
Stokowski/LAPO
Steinberg /BSO 
Colin Davis /LSO live
Gardiner /Philharmonia
Gibson /Royal Scottish National 
Von Karajan /VPO
Bernstein/NYPO




my 3 absolute favourites (quite difficult and may change) ....but presently 

Steinberg/BSO (no hesitation)
Mehta/LAPO
Gibson/Royal Scottish (great Chandos sound)


----------



## Mirror Image

In addition to my own post, I recommend Vernon Handley's reading.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I like Steinberg's recording with the BSO quite a bit- but I'm not crazy about the piece itself, so I have no desire to acquire any others.

This CD is actually my favorite Holst recording:


----------



## Sid James

I've got the Lloyd-Jones one on Naxos, but I read that one of the best performances is the one Boult did late in his career...

& nobody has mentioned Karajan's interpretation; what is that one like?


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> & nobody has mentioned Karajan's interpretation; what is that one like?


Which one?


----------



## Sid James

Mirror Image said:


> Which one?


I only thought that Karajan recorded _The Planets _once, but clearly I must be wrong...

But what do you think of his interpretations, generally, then?


----------



## bongos

yes I mentioned Herbert van Karajan , he recorded the Planets with both Berlin Phil and Vienna Phil
and I adjudged the VPO to be amongst those I like


----------



## bongos

mirror image has a picture of the Decca album above of Van Karajan and VPO


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> I only thought that Karajan recorded _The Planets _once, but clearly I must be wrong...
> 
> But what do you think of his interpretations, generally, then?


Karjan's "The Planets" on Decca is great. Classic Karajan. Majestic, robust, sweeping...typical Karajan.


----------



## tahnak

*The Planets*



Tapkaara said:


> Being a big Holst fan, I am, of course, also a crazy for his famous suite The Planets.
> 
> Like many "warhorses," there are myriad recordings of this work in the catalogue, but which is the best?
> 
> I put forth 4 recordings which I think could compete for supremecy:
> 
> Dutoit/Montreal, Levine/Chicago, Lloyd-Jones/Royal Scotland, Steinberg/Boston
> 
> Has anyone heard these? If so, what is your opinion of them? Or do you have a recording that you think has them all beat?


I have heard the Montreal/Dutoit and the Boston/Steinberg, not the other two but these are my definitive versions 
London/Andre Previn
Los Angeles/Zubin Mehta


----------



## David Mayer

BuddhaBandit said:


> This CD is actually my favorite Holst recording:


That was my benchmark recording of the suites for a while, until I found this:










If you can find it at a local library, definitely give it a try. My only caveat is that the Air Force stripped the Britishness from the works, but I like the American sound better anyway.


----------



## Methodistgirl

I have this one which is very beautiful.http://www.frontiermultimedia.com/dark-cosmos.htm
Frontier Multimedia - The beauty and wonder of Earth and space
I hope you like it guys.
judy tooley


----------



## Mirror Image

Methodistgirl said:


> I have this one which is very beautiful.http://www.frontiermultimedia.com/dark-cosmos.htm
> Frontier Multimedia - The beauty and wonder of Earth and space
> I hope you like it guys.
> judy tooley




This is about Holst Planet recordings not multimedia links.


----------



## Bach

methodistgirl said:


> i have this one which is very beautiful.http://www.frontiermultimedia.com/dark-cosmos.htm
> frontier multimedia - the beauty and wonder of earth and space
> i hope you like it guys.
> Judy tooley


hahahahaha.


----------



## Mongoose

You have failed to mention the Sargent recording on CFP,which was the second stereo recording made of the piece,but the first stereo issued. Stokowski was the first stereo recording,done on a sound stage in Hollywood I believe.
I have in my collect Holst conducting his own work,both acoustic and electrical. Boult in three versions,and most of the others already mentioned. I would,however,say that Boult and Sargent are ahead of the competition,despite the age of their recordings. Not all modern things are good. The Planets is definately a masterpiece,like the shorter work by Holst,The Perfect Fool ballet music.
Mongoose.


----------



## svsvdb

there is a very good live version of the planets, see the bbc proms 2009 

Listing:
Rebecca Evans soprano 
Toby Spence tenor 
BBC Singers 
BBC Philharmonic 
Sir Charles Mackerras conductor


----------



## Marco01

Can't go wrong with the *Adrian Boult*/_London Philharmonic _version:


----------



## Marco01

svsvdb said:


> there is a very good live version of the planets, see the bbc proms 2009


Indeed, I was there. GREAT performance. Best prom so far for me this year. Two left, including Rite of Spring ... next Thursday!


----------



## Donboy

Anyone heard Svetlanov and the Philharmonia and The Sixteen on Conifer? 'Mars' goes to 8.51, the slowest I've heard - _very_ brooding!


----------



## Fergus

I have several versions of Holst's Planets, though none of the versions mentioned in the first post. Among orchestral versions, I have generally been happiest with the version by the Dallas Symphony Orchestra with Eduardo Mata conducting. I also love Tomita's synthesizer version, which was actually my first introduction to the Planets. For a free version, the one by Murai with the Peabody Concert Orchestra was surprisingly good.


----------



## christmashtn

When Lenny recorded his Planets for Columbia Masterworks, he was also doing his final Young People's Concert program on the work. For the occasion he composed his own sensational Pluto movement which concluded the program. It was also recorded by Columbia Masterworks but never released. It remains in the vaults to this day.


----------



## Polednice

Has anybody heard the recording by Sir Charles Mackerras with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic?

I've seen a few large lists on this thread, but his name hasn't come up. While I'm clearly not familiar with _all_ of those listed above, I did recently try my ear at a large selection of recordings before purchasing, and while Mackerras' name didn't even come to mind as somebody to check out, his recording came as a pleasant surprise.


----------



## bongos

hi Polednice ,I had not heard that recording til you mentioned it ,so I listened to the samples on Amazon , and I am glad I did , very nice indeed , Outstanding VIRGIN sound , good sound stage , great performance .As you saw from my list I have heard a lot of The Planets


----------



## audiophilia

MSO/Dutoit/London
VPO/Karajan/London
BSO/Steinberg/DGG


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I own 
*Karajan's* which serves it purpose but I was looking for something different
*Solti's* which really lived up to the standards of such a piece.
*Levine's* which is my absolute favorite. The Dynamics were ginormous though. I am forced to listen to this with headphones or an eviction notice will be firmly taped to my door. 
I think James Levine knows his orchestra better than most conductors. He really gets the best out of them and when it comes to recording I would say he is very underrated. Hands down the Levine sound is a sound of utter perfection


----------



## jives11

David Mayer said:


> That was my benchmark recording of the suites for a while, until I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find it at a local library, definitely give it a try. My only caveat is that the Air Force stripped the Britishness from the works, but I like the American sound better anyway.


I like Fennel for Crown Imperial, but for the Holst Suite in E Flat I missed the prominent woodwind that you get in a British Military Band, differentiating it from a Brass band. I rather like the version by Orchestra: London Wind Orchestra, Conductor: Denis Wick. Have not heard the USAF version, but I'm guessing they would have a good woodwind section


----------



## jives11

*Boult every time*

and on the question of the planets you can't go wrong with Marco01's choice of the Planets and Enigma conducted by Boult. A great orchestra, great value, first class EMI recordings and a conductor who knew both composers well.


----------



## VisageJolie

For me Adrian Boult conducting the "Orchester der Wiener Staatsoper" is the most emotional version.
http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/cat/single?PRODUCT_NR=4712402&SET_LANGUAGE=en


----------



## christmashtn

*Walter Susskind's 1974 Vox - A Sleeper Gem!!*

Walter Susskind's 1974 recording for Vox (with the St.Louis Symphony Orchestra) is one gem of a sleeper. On CD this has had at least a couple of incarnations on Vox, and is currently in print on Mobile Fidelity in a transfer that leaves me nothing short of awe struck (it is pricey, but worth every penny.) Susskind's performance is very, very much in the Karajan/Vienna mold, but the engineering is far superior. This performance is very well worth investigating. If you wish not to pay the $$ for the Mobile Fidelity CD, one should be able to find either of the previous Vox CD's on amazon releatively inexpensively, and the sound is still fine enough, if not up to par with the MF.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

Has anyone heard Norrington's recording?


----------



## mleghorn

I have three recordings of The Planets: Solti / LPO; Slatkin / Philharmonia; Davis / LSO (LSO Live label). Here's how I rank them , from best to worse:
Slatkin: Performance is tight, musical, and pretty exciting.
Davis: I think this performance is more exciting than Slatkins, but I'm bothered by the use of compression in the recording.
Solti: I like how Solti supercharges this as only Solti could do, but the performance is too sloppy, especially in Mercury. The sound is dated, i.e. not very dynamic.

I also really like Tomita's electronic realization, but I should warn that it's not a note-by-note translation of The Planets.

And lastly, If you like The Planets arranged for synthesizer, but want something besides Tomita, I'm your guy! I'm working on a synthesizer arrangement, which I plan to finish by late Spring of 2012. Here's what I have so far:

__
https://soundcloud.com/mike-leghorn%2Fsets
.


----------



## Kansenji

If you want to hear the work of a magical British conductor, try *Leopold Stokowski & The Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra*, recorded in 1956 & remastered in 2000. It is available on Amazon as a high quality MP3 download. No run-of-the mill recording here!

I do have several other recordings by Neville Marriner, Adrian Boult, Malcolm Sargent, Andrew Davis & others, but keep returning to Stokowski's, which was the very first classical recording (on LP) that I ever bought, in 1974. I too enjoy Tomita's recording, which I heard playing in a record store when it was first released; I bought it immediately.


----------



## kv466

For me it's Dutoit with the Montreal Symphonique all the way but I am now very curious about this Susskind recording...I like his conducting very much and am quite itching to hear it now.


----------



## luismsoaresmartins

To me, after listening to Karajan and Dutoit, definitely Colin Davis /LSO. Amazing performance!


----------



## moody

I believe the Boult/LPO performance is the one to get. Remember he was Holst's friend and gave the the work its premier by the composer's demand. The recording sound is good enough but it's the authority and not the hi-fi that matters in this case. The Boston/Steinberg is excellent and I have a soft spot for Stokowski especially now that the recording has been remastered.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Kansenji said:


> If you want to hear the work of a magical British conductor, try *Leopold Stokowski & The Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra*, recorded in 1956 & remastered in 2000. It is available on Amazon as a high quality MP3 download. No run-of-the mill recording here!


Certainly not run of the mill. I am very familiar with this recording and, sadly, Stocky couldn't resist tampering with Holst's orchestration in places (how conceited to think he knew better than Holst). Unfortunately, this corruption rules-out this recording for me as a real contender.


----------



## SithLord

Can someone help me identify this recording of the Planets? It was a yellow-labeled casette, might have been Deutsche Grammonphone. On side A was the Planets, and side B was Elgar's Enigmatic Variations + Pomp & Circumstances march. Unfortunately I don't remember the conductor or the orchestra.

I bought it new back around 1985, so it was probably released in the early 80's. I listened to it all throughout my middle school and high school years, until the tape wore down to nothing. To this date, I've never heard a better version of either!


----------



## bigshot

I have a bunch of planets, but Boult is the goto version.


----------



## mleghorn

Fergus said:


> I also love Tomita's synthesizer version, which was actually my first introduction to the Planets.


If you like Tomita, you may also like my synthesizer version, which is almost complete:

__
https://soundcloud.com/mike-leghorn%2Fsets

Sorry -- I just have to toot my horn every once in a while


----------



## mitchflorida

Try William Steinberg's BSO version of The Planets. It is really out of this world.


----------



## elgar's ghost

SithLord said:


> Can someone help me identify this recording of the Planets? It was a yellow-labeled casette, might have been Deutsche Grammonphone. On side A was the Planets, and side B was Elgar's Enigmatic Variations + Pomp & Circumstances march. Unfortunately I don't remember the conductor or the orchestra.
> 
> I bought it new back around 1985, so it was probably released in the early 80's. I listened to it all throughout my middle school and high school years, until the tape wore down to nothing. To this date, I've never heard a better version of either!


I'm guessing it's the DG Classikon cassette featuring William Steinberg conducting one work and Eugen Jochum the other.


----------



## mitchflorida

SithLord said:


> Can someone help me identify this recording of the Planets? It was a yellow-labeled casette, might have been Deutsche Grammonphone. On side A was the Planets, and side B was Elgar's Enigmatic Variations + Pomp & Circumstances march. Unfortunately I don't remember the conductor or the orchestra.
> 
> I bought it new back around 1985, so it was probably released in the early 80's. I listened to it all throughout my middle school and high school years, until the tape wore down to nothing. To this date, I've never heard a better version of either!


http://www.amazon.com/Holst-The-Planets-Edward-Elgar/dp/B000S08YJ6


----------



## chalkpie

I dig me Eliot Gardiners/Philharmonia on DG.


----------



## Vaneyes

Upon recommendation, I sampled the St.Louis/Susskind and eliminated it quickly due to a non-gripping Mars. In my view, a gripping Mars is an absolute necessity.

I still like Atlanta/Levi (Telarc) for newer, and LPO/Boult (EMI) for older.


----------



## Badinerie

The first classical LP I ever bought was James Loughran's Halle Orchestra version on CFP. I just moved into my first flat when I waqs 17. I had very little to my name just a Old cooker a Bed and my Hi fi. heh! I still play it of course though mostly I play the 90's Digital DG lp by Karajan with Berlin Phil. Happy days!


----------



## mleghorn

mleghorn said:


> If you like Tomita, you may also like my synthesizer version, which is almost complete:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mike-leghorn%2Fsets
> 
> Sorry -- I just have to toot my horn every once in a while


And I should mention, I just completed Saturn:

__
https://soundcloud.com/mike-leghorn%2Fsaturn
.
One more planet to go: Neptune.


----------



## mitchflorida

Ormandy , especially starting with Venus. More stately than the other versions, which I like. Also, the sound is very warm.


----------



## Fergus

mleghorn said:


> If you like Tomita, you may also like my synthesizer version, which is almost complete:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mike-leghorn%2Fsets


I'm streaming it right now, but I can't find a link to download it. Is it still available for download?


----------



## Fergus

David Mayer said:


> That was my benchmark recording of the suites for a while, until I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find it at a local library, definitely give it a try. My only caveat is that the Air Force stripped the Britishness from the works, but I like the American sound better anyway.


I located this on Spotify. The link is 




But it is not the Planets.


----------



## Fergus

Fergus said:


> I'm streaming it right now, but I can't find a link to download it. Is it still available for download?


Nevermind. I found the links and downloaded it. It is very good. Besides Tomita's version, have you heard the one by Spitz-Tari? I picked it up from emusic some years ago.


----------



## DrKilroy

Andrè Previn and Royal Philharmonic Orchestra is my favourite by far.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## millionrainbows

•-------------------------------->








•------------------------>


----------



## samm

Since we're on the topic of best recordings of The Planets:

There is a really quirky orchestration available on archive.org - http://archive.org/details/Holst-ThePlanets
that for the life of me I can't identify which performance it is.

Its version of Venus is a lot of fun. The opening horn is atypically strong and brassy, cracking on some notes but still breathing out a load of heart. You can even hear the audience at times. It's oddly amusing. (Well, at least it is for me.)

Now that its in the public domain - figuring out which recording it is and if it's available on CD could prove useful.
I contacted its uploader but he incorrectly identified it as the USAF American Heritage Band - Frontiers

I'm fairly certain its not that performance. Most of Frontiers is available in low quality under Wikipedia's entry for The Planets, except for Saturn, Neptune and a few unrelated tracks. Frontiers is very quirky in its own right, but it's too constrained for my tastes. Anyhow - these two performances - they just don't match.

Do any of you audiophiles with a photographic memory recognize which performance this may be up on Archive.org?

I thought it might be amusing precisely because of its quirkiness to use on a project, but only if I could locate its higher quality source recording. I've now run into this lame dead end trying to track it down. On the bright side, I am now acutely aware of at least 25 different performances which I'm fully confident, it isn't. : )

I know this could be some backwater collegial rehearsal from Miskatonic University, but something tells me it's available on CD.

Are any of you Mensa members on this board up to a challenge?

This recording may not have the polish of Karajan, Elgar, Boult or Coates, 
but isn't it good enough to have the identity of its origin attributed?

-In All Sincerest Silliness,

Samm


----------



## mitchflorida

It doesn't sound much different than Steinberg's BSO version. It is apparently live, because someone is coughing at the one minute mark of Venus. That is as far as I got.


----------



## samm

mitchflorida said:


> It doesn't sound much different than Steinberg's BSO version. It is apparently live, because someone is coughing at the one minute mark of Venus. That is as far as I got.


Thanks for playing mitch,

NOPE. Not it. Though I'm now the proud owner of another great CD.

Your version of Mars from this recommendation is really fantastic, but its version of Venus sounds like it's accompanied by Ukeleles rather than Harps. Check out Archive.Org's versions of Saturn and Neptune. They're also quite good if you're into quirkiness.

Well, now that's 26 performances confirmed it's not. : )

Anyone else care to take a swing?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Here's a list of the recordings I have eihter on LP, Cassette or CD:

The Composer with London Symphony 1923
The Composer with London Symphony 1926 
Adrian Boult with BBC Symphony 1945
Malcolm Sargent with BBC Symphony 1965 (Live)
Adrian Boult with New Philharmonia Orchestra 1967
Bernard Herrmann with London Philharmonic 1970 
Bernard Haitink with London Philharmonic 1971
Walter Susskind with Saint Louis Symphony 1975
Alexander Gibson with Royal Scottish National Orchestra 1979
Andre Previn with London Philharmonic 1986
John Eliot Gardiner with Philharmonia Orchestra 1994
David Lloyd-Jones with Royal Scottish National Orchestra 2001 

Version for Two Pianos (made by the composer):
Len Vorster and Robert Chamberlain 1997 

Trascribed for Organ: 
Petre Sykes, 1990 

Electronic Sounds Re-made:
Isao Tomita, 1976 

On DVD : 
Eugene Ormandy with Philadelphia Orchestra 1977 (with Debussy's La Mer) 

And my favorite among all these is Sir Alexander Gibson with RSO (on cassette, recently issued on CD). I like especially tempos and dynamics in this recording, perfect, with not even a sign of fast and immediate tempo changing which ruins the work as many conductors often do.


----------



## mitchflorida

Just to set the record straight, my favorite Planets is Ormandy, especially starting with Venus. The recording quality just really stands out and I can hear every instrument quite clearly.

If I have not been clear on that, a thousand pardons.


----------



## Wandering

I've always loved the Karajan Gold recording, Mars in particular. The inside booklet interestingly compares it with Le Sacre du Printemps.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Clovis said:


> I've always loved the Karajan Gold recording, Mars in particular. The inside booklet interestingly compares it with Le Sacre du Printemps.


Karajan's version of _Mars_: _Mars, the bringer of no good to young girls in dark alleyways_. That's how it has always sounded to me, anyway. Karajan simply doesn't 'get' this music.

The versions I rate the highest:

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/George Hurst 
Montreal Symphony Orchestra/Charles Dutoit
Philharmonia/John Eliot Gardiner
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley


----------



## Vaneyes

Delicious Manager said:


> Karajan's version of _Mars_: _Mars, the bringer of no good to young girls in dark alleyways_. That's how it has always sounded to me, anyway. Karajan simply doesn't 'get' this music.
> 
> The versions I rate the highest:
> 
> Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/George Hurst
> Montreal Symphony Orchestra/Charles Dutoit
> Philharmonia/John Eliot Gardiner
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley


The cruelty directed at HvK and a TC member is uncalled for. Even if your examples were exemplary.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Vaneyes said:


> The cruelty directed at HvK and a TC member is uncalled for. Even if your examples were exemplary.


'Cruelty'? Really? I think the reputation of Karajan (whether I agree with it or not) is robust enough to withstand a small challenge from little ol' me, don't you? And I think without a healthy exchange of differing views this forum would very quickly become very dull and pointless. I don't get upset when people disagree with me and I don't think it's warranted for anyone to be offended just because someone dares to express a view that they don't rate HvK's recording of 'The Planets'. I think we can all be a little more grown up than that, surely. There was no 'cruelty' here; merely a difference of opinion.


----------



## moody

I know that I said it a year ago, but Sir Adrian Boult and the London Philharmonic would be the one to go for.
Not only was he Holst's friend but he gave the premier performance at the composer's explicit request.
The Steinberg/Boston is also very good indeed.
Avoid Karajan and Rattle.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Clovis said:


> I've always loved the Karajan Gold recording, Mars in particular.


I _like_ the Karajan-conducted _Planets_... 
(signed) 
someone who has the *study-score* to _The Planets_, and has followed along with it a few times...


----------



## bigshot

I like the Karajan Planets too, but the earlier one, not the digital one is my favorite (I have both.)


----------



## afterpostjack

This is probably the work that I have the most recordings of. My general favorite for the entire suite is the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra with Charles Groves. Geoffrey Simon did Jupiter very well, and Andre Previn did Mars very well.


----------



## moody

Nuukeer said:


> This is probably the work that I have the most recordings of. My general favorite for the entire suite is the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra with Charles Groves. Geoffrey Simon did Jupiter very well, and Andre Previn did Mars very well.


Well you can now see what Delicious Manager was getting at! I think Charles Groves to be the biggest bore to be spawned by the British music establishment--and there have been a few!


----------



## Vaneyes

Nice job with Delius.


----------



## moody

Vaneyes said:


> Nice job with Delius.


You may well be right,unfortunately I can't do Delius--I have tried.


----------



## Hudon

As a long time fan of The Planets, I have to let this be my first post here. 

My top 10 recommendationsI think you'll find some dark horses here.) 

1. The New Queen's Hall Orchestra, Roy Goodman
2. The London Symphony Orchestra, Malcolm Sargent
3. The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, James Judd
4. The Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Alexander Gibson
5. The Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa
6. The London Symphony Orchestra, Andre Previn
7. The Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit
8. The London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult
9. The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Davis
10. The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley


----------



## Hudon

Here is my personal collection: 

1924 The London Symphony Orchestra, Gustav Holst (Grammercy Records)
1926 The London Symphony Orchestra, Gustav Holst (EMI, Naxos)
1944 The NBC Symphony Orchestra, Leopold Stokowski (Cala Records Ltd)
1945 The BBB Symphony Orchestra, Adrian Boult (Allegro, Avid)
1954 The London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult (Heritage)
1958 The BBC Symphony Orchestra, Malcolm Sargent (Classics for Pleasure)
1960 The New Queen's Hall Orchestra, Boult, (Westerminster, DG)
1961 The Vienna Philmarmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan (Decca)
1970 The London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink, (Philips)
1970 The London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Herrmann (Decca)
1971 The Boston Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg (DG)
1971 The Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta (DECCA)
1971 The New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein (CBS/Sony)
1973 The London Symphony Orchestra, Andre Previn (EMI)
1974 The Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, Walter Susskind (VOX)
1975 The Halle Orchestra, James Loughran (Classics for Pleasure)
1976 The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy (RCA)
1978 The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Neville Marriner (Philips/Eloquence)
1978 The London Philmarmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult (EMI)
1979 The Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa (Philips, Decca)
1980 The Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Alexander Gibson (Chandos)
1981 The Philharmonia Orchestra, Simon Rattle (Classics for Pleasure/EMI)
1981 The Berliner Philmarmoniker, Herbert von Karajan (DG)
1982 Orchestre National de France, Lorin Maazel, (CBS/Sony)
1986 The Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis (EMI)
1986 The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Andre Previn (Telarc)
1986 The Boston Pops Orchestra, John Williams (Philips)
1986 The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Charles Groves (Sanctuary Records)
1987 Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal, Charles Dutoit (LONDON)
1988 The Philmarmonia Orchestra, William Boughton (Nimbus)
1988 The London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox (Regis)
1989 Berliner Philmoniker, Sir Colin Davis (Philips)
1989 The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Mackerras (Virgin Classics)
1990 The Chicago Symphony Orchestra, James Levine (DG)
1990 The New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta (Teldec)
1991 The London Festival Orchestra, Ross Pople (ASV)
1992 The Philharmonia Orchestra, Svetlanov (Brilliant Classics)
1992 The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, James Judd (Denon)
1993 The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley (Intersound)
1994 The BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis (Teldec)
1995 Orquestra Filharmonica de Gran Canaria, Adrian Leaper (Arte Nova/RCA)
1995 The Philharmonia Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner (DG)
1996 The Philharmonia Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin (RCA)
1996 The Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Jose Serebrier (BCI Music)
1997 The New Queens Hall Orchestra, Roy Goodman (Carlton Classics)
1998 The Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Yoel Levi (Telarc)
1998 The Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Litton (Delos)
2001 Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR, Roger Norrington (Hassler Classic)
2001 The Halle Orchestra, Mark Elder (Hyperion)
2001 The Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones (Naxos)
2003 The London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis (LSO)
2005 The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Owain Arwell Hughes (Apex)
2006 Berliner Philmoniker, Simon Rattle (EMI)
2009 The Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Jarvi (Telarc)
2010 The London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski (London Philharmonic)
2011 The Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Peter Oundijian (Toronto Symphony Orchestra)
2011 The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis (Chandos)


----------



## techniquest

^^ So you quite like "The Planets" then...

This piece was the subject of BBC Radio 3's Building a Library today. The winner was The Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra under Paavo Jarvi (Telarc) winning over Montreal / Dutoit for the audible tenor tuba (euphonium) in Uranus.


----------



## quack

That's no solar system, that's a whole universe!

All of the handful of versions I have heard have sounded pretty good, I don't think there is a stand out recording for me. Except for Peter Sykes' transcription for solo organ. Can't say i'm the biggest fan of organ music but this just works so well, the orchestral colours really shine through.


----------



## ptr

quack said:


> All of the handful of versions I have heard have sounded pretty good, I don't think there is a stand out recording for me. Except for Peter Sykes' transcription for solo organ. Can't say i'm the biggest fan of organ music but this just works so well, the orchestral colours really shine through.


Have that record, it's hilarious!








/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

For the Mars and the Saturn in particular-- maximum Chicago firepower with the brass.









For the choral singing in Neptune-- which is stunning in blending and timbre.


----------



## JohnD

Il_Penseroso said:


> Here's a list of the recordings I have either on LP, Cassette or CD:
> The Composer with London Symphony 1923
> The Composer with London Symphony 1926
> Adrian Boult with BBC Symphony 1945
> Malcolm Sargent with BBC Symphony 1965 (Live)
> *Adrian Boult with New Philharmonia Orchestra 1967*
> Bernard Herrmann with London Philharmonic 1970
> Bernard Haitink with London Philharmonic 1971
> Walter Susskind with Saint Louis Symphony 1975
> Alexander Gibson with Royal Scottish National Orchestra 1979
> Andre Previn with London Philharmonic 1986
> John Eliot Gardiner with Philharmonia Orchestra 1994
> David Lloyd-Jones with Royal Scottish National Orchestra 2001 ...


I've got an lp of Boult's 1967 recording (Angel S36420). I like the way the Ambrosian Singers sound. I don't believe this version was ever issued on CD.


----------



## Autocrat

Marco01 said:


> Can't go wrong with the *Adrian Boult*/_London Philharmonic _version:


That's the one I have, I really like it.

Trivia: The Planets was originally titled 'Seven Pieces for Large Orchestra', presumably due to the influence of one Arnold Schoenberg. True story.


----------



## Autocrat

quack said:


> That's no solar system, that's a whole universe!
> 
> All of the handful of versions I have heard have sounded pretty good, I don't think there is a stand out recording for me. Except for Peter Sykes' transcription for solo organ. Can't say i'm the biggest fan of organ music but this just works so well, the orchestral colours really shine through.


More useless trivia: I recall reading that at least one of the pieces (Neptune????) was originally written for organ, and the rest was for piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

JohnD said:


> I've got an lp of Boult's 1967 recording (Angel S36420). I like the way the Ambrosian Singers sound. *I don't believe this version was ever issued on CD.*


Yes, it was. EMI, a 1998 reissue. Readily available at Amazon, and maybe elsewhere.:tiphat:


----------



## PeterPowerPop

Tapkaara said:


> Being a big Holst fan, I am, of course, also a crazy for his famous suite The Planets.
> 
> Like many "warhorses," there are myriad recordings of this work in the catalogue, but which is the best?
> 
> I put forth 4 recordings which I think could compete for supremecy:
> 
> Dutoit/Montreal, Levine/Chicago, Lloyd-Jones/Royal Scotland, Steinberg/Boston
> 
> Has anyone heard these? If so, what is your opinion of them? Or do you have a recording that you think has them all beat?


Of the four you mentioned, I've heard the Dutoit and Steinberg. I haven't heard the other two.

These are _The Planets_ recordings I have:


Charles Dutoit / Orchestre symphonique de Montréal
John Eliot Gardiner / Philharmonia Orchestra
Sir Neville Marriner / Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam
Sir Georg Solti / London Philharmonic Orchestra
William Steinberg / Boston Symphony Orchestra
Although I like each one for different reasons (Marriner's is very English; Steinberg's is zippy; Solti's is powerful), for me it's Dutoit / Montréal all the way.

It's difficult to say what makes that one stand out from the others (apart from the fabulous sound quality). I'd say it has a sense of immensity that I don't feel when listening to the others.









Amazon.com

As for the two you listed that I haven't heard, I've read good things about the James Levine / Chicago Symphony Orchestra, but know nothing about the David Lloyd-Jones / Royal Scottish National Orchestra. I think it might be time for me to investigate those particular recordings.

Thanks for mentioning them, Tapkaara.


----------



## PeterPowerPop

*New Planets thread*

Chaps and chapettes: It looks like this thread may have run its course.

However, there's another _Planets_ thread in this forum (started by PeterJ on 2 January 2015*) if you want to keep chatting about recordings of the work:


http://www.talkclassical.com/35713-gustav-holst-planets.html

(*Or "January 2", depending on how American you are.)


----------



## PeterPowerPop

I mentioned this in another _Planets_ thread, but I thought I might as well mention it in this one too.

It's been a while since I contributed to this thread concerning all things _Planets_, so I want to let you know I've been beavering away these last couple of months reviewing and ranking all available _Planets_ CDs.

The list is now complete, and I created a blog for it:

https://petersplanets.wordpress.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## damian101

Chicago Symphony Orchestra with James Levine is my absolute favourite. I never heard any better version of Mars (and i have listened to most recordings on your list).


----------



## damian101

bongos said:


> yes I have done this exercise and enjoyed the exercise a lot .As always this is a personal opinion only .I eliminated the following as not being among my favourites
> Levi /Atlanta ....Mars too fast ,seems technical rather than emotional
> Levine /CSO ....odd acoustics that throws the left channel resonance into the right
> Simon/LSO ...Bass shy, poor detail , too bright , overall poor sound
> Andrew Davis /BBC SO .. bass shy ,glassy sound
> Colin Davis /BPO mediocre sound
> Rattle BPO ... average
> Dutoit /Montreal SO not quite enough detail
> Lloyd Jones /Scottish National
> HVK/BPO
> Slatkin /Philharmonia
> 
> this bunch are my favourites for sound, emotional impact ,
> Mehta/LAPO
> Previn/RPO
> Boult /LPO
> Solti/LPO
> Stokowski/LAPO
> Steinberg /BSO
> Colin Davis /LSO live
> Gardiner /Philharmonia
> Gibson /Royal Scottish National
> Von Karajan /VPO
> Bernstein/NYPO
> 
> my 3 absolute favourites (quite difficult and may change) ....but presently
> 
> Steinberg/BSO (no hesitation)
> Mehta/LAPO
> Gibson/Royal Scottish (great Chandos sound)


Chicago Symphony Orchestra with James Levine is my absolute favourite. I never heard any better version of Mars (and i have listened to most recordings on your list).


----------



## Rmathuln

Vaneyes said:


> Yes, it was. EMI, a 1998 reissue. Readily available at Amazon, and maybe elsewhere.:tiphat:


Better yet it is available on SACD










Sir-Adrian-Boult - The Planets NPO 1967

Since I provided the Amazon link it is sure to sell out fast - so be ready to click on your one-click order button as soon as the page loads. Even a second later and you might lose out.


----------



## Josquin13

I agree with others, Sir Adrian Boult is THE conductor for 20th century pre-WW2 British composers (Holst, Elgar, Vaughan Williams, etc.). Indeed, Holst said that it was Boult who "first caused The Planets to shine" (& there are 5 Boult recordings, the first coming as earlier as 1945, and the last, I believe, the 1967 EMI recording). Barbirolli, Sargent, Del Mar, and Beecham were all very good in this repertory too (Beecham especially with the music of Delius), & there are a number of digital era conductors that I've enjoyed as well (Marriner, Handley, Thomson, Haitink, Previn, etc.).

But when I want to hear a digital version of Holst's The Planets, I reach for Dutoit's recording in Montreal. It's one of the best recordings that Dutoit has made outside the French repertory, where he excels (alongside his Stravinsky ballets).


----------



## eugeneonagain

One of the very best recent recordings was by the National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain under Edward Gardner (recorded right after their spectacular performance of it at the 2016 Proms). It blows away many of the lacklustre performances of those famous orchestras going through the well-worn motions. The SACD is well worth it; it also has a performance of Strauss's _Zarathustra._

Anotheris Richard Hickox and the LSO.


----------



## RobertKC

This 2010 performance (hi-res DSD recording) by Andrew Davis and the BBC Philharmonic and Manchester Chamber Choir is my only recording of The Planets. I own the hybrid SACD (Chandos CHSA 5086). It includes The Planets, Beni Mora, and Japanese Suite.










I enjoyed the performance. I'm not a music scholar; I can't critique this performance, or compare it to other performances. With that said, if you have a multi-channel hi-fi system that is capable of playing SACDs and is capable of delivering the full dynamic impact of large scale orchestral music (which probably means subwoofers), then you might consider this recording.

The audio quality is excellent.

I listened to the SACD multi-channel audio tracks (vs. CD layer) of The Planets via my basement system. Oppo UDP-205. Front, center, and left speakers are Klipsch RF-7 II. A single rear speaker is a Klipsch RF-7. Subwoofers: SVS SB16-Ultra, Klipsch R-115SW. I used a McIntosh MX110Z/Scott LK150 (KT88 output tubes) for the main L&R speakers, and a Fisher KX200 (7591 output tubes) for the center and rear speaker. These four large tower speakers plus two subwoofers collectively provide the "acoustical power" needed to deliver the impact of this hi-res recording of The Planets. (Collectively, they total four 1 ¾" titanium compression drivers mated to Tractrix horns, eight 10" woofers, one 15" powered subwoofer, and one 16" powered subwoofer.)

I listened to Beni Mora, and Japanese Suite on two different 2.1 systems, and was also pleased with the audio quality of the SACD stereo track.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

One of my absolute favorite pieces of music. I have several versions and can't honestly say which I like best. They all have their attributes.

Current line up:

2010 The London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski 
1993 The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley 
1979 The Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa 
1987 Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal, Charles Dutoit 
1986 The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Andre Previn 
1978 The London Philmarmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult 
1971 The Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta
1968 The New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein 
2016 The National Youth Orchestra, Gardner


----------



## Merl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> One of my absolute favorite pieces of music. I have several versions and can't honestly say which I like best. They all have their attributes.
> 
> Current line up:
> 
> 2010 The London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski
> 1993 The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley
> 1979 The Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa
> 1987 Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal, Charles Dutoit
> 1986 The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Andre Previn
> 1978 The London Philmarmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult
> 1971 The Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta
> 1968 The New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein
> 2016 The National Youth Orchestra, Gardner


Thats a great list and looks like my top Planets list. Swap Bernstein for Karajan and with you 100%.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Notable differences in the interpretation of individual movements among various conductors aside, I continue to derive the most satisfaction from Boult's 1967 performance with the New Philharmonia and Ambrosian Singers on EMI.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

A great and obscure Planets. Roy Goodman, Conductor.








A rare find on CD. I have seen one for sale at a price I would never pay. The mp3 is available for $6.99 on Amazon US and I believe UK. Also free to listen on YouTube.

Very little written about this one. I believe a 1996 recording with some dreaded period instruments mixed in, but I don't know specifically what that means. And supposedly original/period /whatever timings and all that goes with that sort of thing. If someone actually has this cd maybe they can weigh in with liner notes.

Anyway a very fine recording, fresh, quick, full, lively, that can stand at the top with some others.


----------



## Kiki

Oldhoosierdude said:


> A great and obscure Planets. Roy Goodman, Conductor.
> View attachment 106955
> 
> 
> A rare find on CD. I have seen one for sale at a price I would never pay. The mp3 is available for $6.99 on Amazon US and I believe UK. Also free to listen on YouTube.
> 
> Very little written about this one. I believe a 1996 recording with some dreaded period instruments mixed in, but I don't know specifically what that means. And supposedly original/period /whatever timings and all that goes with that sort of thing. If someone actually has this cd maybe they can weigh in with liner notes.
> 
> Anyway a very fine recording, fresh, quick, full, lively, that can stand at the top with some others.


The liner notes state that the brass and woodwind instruments were made in the early 20th century, the percussion instruments used animal skin heads, and string players replaced their top strings with a string of uncovered gut.

I like the performance. Apart from what you have already said, I find the clean and pungent sound quite refreshing; very different from the rich, glorious modern big band sound that we are accustomed to.


----------



## JohnD

I've got this album too, but it's the American release on Angel with a different cover.

(Apologies for this post.)


----------



## JohnD

Haydn67 said:


> Notable differences in the interpretation of individual movements among various conductors aside, I continue to derive the most satisfaction from Boult's 1967 performance with the New Philharmonia and Ambrosian Singers on EMI.
> 
> View attachment 106891


I've got this album too, but it's the American release on Angel with a different cover.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Kiki said:


> The liner notes state that the brass and woodwind instruments were made in the early 20th century, the percussion instruments used animal skin heads, and string players replaced their top strings with a string of uncovered gut.
> 
> I like the performance. Apart from what you have already said, I find the clean and pungent sound quite refreshing; very different from the rich, glorious modern big band sound that we are accustomed to.


Animal skin heads? How many jokes can I get out of that?

Anyway, i've listened a number of times and believe it is worth the $6.99. I have only found one used cd online for a high price. I have several favorites of this work, this is one of them.


----------



## Kiki

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Animal skin heads? How many jokes can I get out of that?
> 
> Anyway, i've listened a number of times and believe it is worth the $6.99. I have only found one used cd online for a high price. I have several favorites of this work, this is one of them.


As many as you please! 

I see this CD on both Amazon UK and DE just now. Price is reasonable, but shipping may be jaw-dropping depending on where you want it sent unfortunately.


----------



## Kiki

I also like this little gem, a BBC Music magazine CD of Boult's live 1973 account at the Proms. Fast and furious... relatively speaking compared to other Boult Planets.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

JohnD said:


> I've got this album too, but it's the American release on Angel with a different cover.


I used to own the Angel recording, but replaced it with British EMI pressing. I have almost always found American blue label Angels rather bright sounding to my ears.


----------



## JohnD

Haydn67 said:


> I used to own the Angel recording, but replaced it with British EMI pressing. I have almost always found American blue label Angels rather bright sounding to my ears.


I'll bet the British pressings are better quality vinyl and less noisy than the US Angels.


----------



## Triplets

I love the music, but I don’t think that I have added any versions recorded after Solti/LPO. I also enjoy the Boult that has been referenced here and an early favorite for me was Mehta/LAPO


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

JohnD said:


> I'll bet the British pressings are better quality vinyl and less noisy than the US Angels.


I still listen almost exclusively to lps. Yes, I have found the EMIs typically more listenable than those blue label US Angel vinyls.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Oldhoosierdude said:


> One of my absolute favorite pieces of music. I have several versions and can't honestly say which I like best. They all have their attributes.
> 
> Current line up:
> 
> 2010 The London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski
> 1993 The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley
> 1979 The Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa
> 1987 Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal, Charles Dutoit
> 1986 The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Andre Previn
> 1978 The London Philmarmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult
> 1971 The Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta
> 1968 The New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein
> 2016 The National Youth Orchestra, Gardner


Forgot a few. And I may have added to the line up since this.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Let's see , thread started in 2009 and that cat hasn't posted since 2016, so they mayno longer be looking for recommendations. Anyway for others in the future:
There are so many good recordings out there that you almost can't miss. It's simpler to say which recording I don't care for. Those from Karajan, Susskind, Steinberg, Geoffrey Simon and Holst himself as well as some of the earlier Boult recordings are not to my liking. Mainly due to recording issues but sometimes other things.

You can spend little or a lot depending on your budget. I suggest a good streaming service and try some out. I have quite a number of recordings of this work and greatly enjoy most of them, they all have unique subtleties.

For good sound quality: Goodman, Yoel Levi, Mehta and Previn are all above average. For cheap download try the $.99 Big English Box on Amazon or Classics Select. It has Vernon Handley's excellent recording. I have seen the Previn and Mehta CD's in thrift stores often. Fleabay is a good resource with some sellers going as low as $2 if you purchase multiple items. 

There are so many good recordings out there that you will have 10 or 12 before you know it.


----------



## Pyotr

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Let's see , thread started in 2009 and that cat hasn't posted since 2016, so they mayno longer be looking for recommendations. Anyway for others in the future:
> There are so many good recordings out there that you almost can't miss. It's simpler to say which recording I don't care for. Those from Karajan, Susskind, Steinberg, Geoffrey Simon and Holst himself as well as some of the earlier Boult recordings are not to my liking. Mainly due to recording issues but sometimes other things.
> 
> You can spend little or a lot depending on your budget. I suggest a good streaming service and try some out. I have quite a number of recordings of this work and greatly enjoy most of them, they all have unique subtleties.
> 
> For good sound quality: Goodman, Yoel Levi, Mehta and Previn are all above average. For cheap download try the $.99 Big English Box on Amazon or Classics Select. It has Vernon Handley's excellent recording. I have seen the Previn and Mehta CD's in thrift stores often. Fleabay is a good resource with some sellers going as low as $2 if you purchase multiple items.
> 
> There are so many good recordings out there that you will have 10 or 12 before you know it.


Which movements do you like the best?


----------



## gardibolt

Agreed, I love the sound of the Goodman Planets, and it's an exciting rendition.


----------



## Guest

It's not a favorite piece for me, really only Mars and Jupiter work for me, and I haven't heard a recording I like better than Karajan's VPO recording with Decca. I also like one that seems to be universally despised, Loren Maazel, Orchestre de Paris.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Baron Scarpia said:


> It's not a favorite piece for me, really only Mars and Jupiter work for me, and I haven't heard a recording I like better than Karajan's VPO recording with Decca. I also like one that seems to be universally despised, Loren Maazel, Orchestre de Paris.


I have seen negatives about both of those recordings. I must confess I have heard neither.

There are so many recordings of this work that I don't even try to listen to them all. There is a website out there by a fan of this work detailing and ranking them according to his preference, even he hasn't heard all of them.


----------



## starthrower

I've got the Geoffrey Simon Laserlight disc. Hey, hey!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Josquin13 said:


> I agree with others, Sir Adrian Boult is THE conductor for 20th century pre-WW2 British composers (Holst, Elgar, Vaughan Williams, etc.). Indeed, Holst said that it was Boult who "first caused The Planets to shine" (& there are 5 Boult recordings, the first coming as earlier as 1945, and the last, I believe, the 1967 EMI recording). Barbirolli, Sargent, Del Mar, and Beecham were all very good in this repertory too (Beecham especially with the music of Delius), & there are a number of digital era conductors that I've enjoyed as well (Marriner, Handley, Thomson, Haitink, Previn, etc.).
> 
> But when I want to hear a digital version of Holst's The Planets, I reach for Dutoit's recording in Montreal. It's one of the best recordings that Dutoit has made outside the French repertory, where he excels (alongside his Stravinsky ballets).


I echo this post. Dutoit I marginally prefer to Boult EMI for recording in stereo sound. The Dutoit is ethereal and also powerful when it needs to be.

My absolute favorite, however, discounting modern sound, is the 1945 Boult/BBC account. That one is riveting and authoritative. The 1944 Stokowski on Cala is also quite exciting if a little more individual.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I don't have an actual favorite of this work. If the excess recordings police ever made me choose just one I could blindly pick from a half-dozen and be happy. Dutoit, Levi, Ozawa, Bernstein, Elder, Jurowski, Goodman, Levine. OK, more than half-dozen.


----------



## Rach Man

I have a few CDs of The Planets, but my favorite recording is Previn with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. In this thread, others cite Previn with the London Symphony Orchestra. Can someone tell me if they are very different? Previn, with the LSO, is quite pricey. Is it worth it to add the LSO recording to my RPO recording?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I just picked up a download of Sir Malcolm Sargent's BBC Symphony recording from 1958 (he made more than one!). I find that I must adjust for a bit of muddy sound, but it cleared up perfectly.

Again, no favorite single one but my top 4 would have to be Dutoit/Montreal Symphony , Goodman/New Queens Hall, Elder/Halle, and Ozawa/BSO.

Which gives me quite a line up of CD's and downloads of this work. In no order:

Gardner/ National Youth Orchestra from Proms 2016. Not the best, but hey it's kids. The UTube video is captivating.
Sargent/BBC 1958.
Bernstein/NYPO 1969.
Boughton/Philharmonia Orchestra 1988.
Boult/LPO 1978. Not the best but the original LP cover is to die for.
Dutoit/Orch.,Montreal 1986.
Elder/Halle 2001.
Goodman/New Queens 1996.
Handley/RPO 1993.
Jurowski/LPO 2009.
Leaper CSR Symphony 1988.
Levi/Atlanta Symphony 1997.
Levine/Chicago Symphony 1989.
Mehta/LAPO 1971.
Previn/RPO 1986.

If not previously posted, this is that wonderful LP cover from the 70's. This is the one we leered over in college. The only thing that would have made it better is if Boult himself was the guy with the gun.


----------



## DavidA

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I just picked up a download of Sir Malcolm Sargent's BBC Symphony recording from 1958 (he made more than one!). I find that I must adjust for a bit of muddy sound, but it cleared up perfectly.
> 
> Again, no favorite single one but my top 4 would have to be Dutoit/Montreal Symphony , Goodman/New Queens Hall, Elder/Halle, and Ozawa/BSO.
> 
> Which gives me quite a line up of CD's and downloads of this work. In no order:
> 
> Gardner/ National Youth Orchestra from Proms 2016. Not the best, but hey it's kids. The UTube video is captivating.
> Sargent/BBC 1958.
> Bernstein/NYPO 1969.
> Boughton/Philharmonia Orchestra 1988.
> Boult/LPO 1978. Not the best but the original LP cover is to die for.
> Dutoit/Orch.,Montreal 1986.
> Elder/Halle 2001.
> Goodman/New Queens 1996.
> Handley/RPO 1993.
> Jurowski/LPO 2009.
> Leaper CSR Symphony 1988.
> Levi/Atlanta Symphony 1997.
> Levine/Chicago Symphony 1989.
> Mehta/LAPO 1971.
> Previn/RPO 1986.
> 
> If not previously posted, this is that wonderful LP cover from the 70's. This is the one we leered over in college. The only thing that would have made it better is if Boult himself was the guy with the gun.
> 
> View attachment 112118


I used to have Sergeant on LP. Very good too though mono.

I think the cover is so amusing especially as the rather stiff upper lip Boult is the conductor! :lol: It was actually voted worst cover of all time by the Gramophone.


----------



## DavidA

I have the following recordings

RPO / Previn
VPO / Karajan
BPO / Karajan
Philarmonia / Gardiner
NYPO / Bernstein
Symphony Air / Stokowski

Great deal of pleasure from any of them


----------



## Zofia

DavidA said:


> I have the following recordings
> 
> RPO / Previn
> VPO / Karajan
> BPO / Karajan
> Philarmonia / Gardiner
> NYPO / Bernstein
> Symphony Air / Stokowski
> 
> Great deal of pleasure from any of them


I don't have this Symphony Air / Stokowski recommended?


----------



## DavidA

Zofia said:


> I don't have this Symphony Air / Stokowski recommended?


An old recording. Stokowski touches up Holst's orchestration. Enjoyable though. I'd recommend Karajan and I also gave Boult's last recording which is masterful. Of course Boult oremiered this work so it has an air of authenticity,


----------



## PeterPowerPop

Yowser, folks

Here's my _Planets_ list:

https://petersplanets.wordpress.com/


----------



## Merl

PeterPowerPop said:


> Yowser, folks
> 
> Here's my _Planets_ list:
> 
> https://petersplanets.wordpress.com/


Hi Peter. Ive read your Planets blog and its really good (I agree with quite a lot of your reviews). As regards your #21 here's some more info regarding the recordings of the Greenburg / Lizzio Scholz fakes that i posted on here a while back on a 'Classical Music Charlatans' thread.....



Merl said:


> Definitely Alfred Scholz, for collecting, bootlegging, stealing (and conducting) many of those budget classical recordings and passing them off under aliases or using better-known conductors' names or the names of his mentors (Eg. Swarovsky). We still don't know who recorded or appeared on nearly half of those recordings that still turn up on budget labels today. No-one knows whether recordings made under the pseudonyms Albert Lizzio, Henry Adolph, Phillipe Duvier, Alexander von Pitamic, George Randolph Warren, Hymisher Greenburg or Cesare Cantieri were him or scratch recordings made / bought / stolen from elsewhere or were major label cast-offs (doubtful) or were composed of Eastern Block scratch orchestras or what. Some of those recordings have been issued many times over with the same recording often being attributed to several conductors....


Since then ive been doing my own detective work. I noticed that someone on your site stated that the recording by Greenburg / Lizzio was almost certainly Anton Nanut. Unfortunately there's no way he can know that. Nanut's memory of what he recorded was sketchy and hes no longer with us. He DID record a number of core repertoire pieces back in the 80s for which he never received any payment but there are also a host of other recordings that he did not make even though his name was attributed to them (Scholz was so canny he already had collected a lot of core repertoire before he conned other conductors into recording for him). As a Beethoven symphony nut ive got all of the Nanut / Scholz / Lizzio / Duvier, etc Beethoven recordings and can confirm that symphonies 3, 4, 5, 7 and 8 are almost certainly Nanut but the jury is out on symphonies 1, 2, 6 and 9 ( im going to check these out very carefully again over the summer). As far as the Planets recording is concerned we have a further problem as there is another Planets attributed to Nanut at...
https://musicbrainz.org/release/76a2f79e-842a-4010-bb1f-79cfd8411c45
Looking st the timings these are not anywhere near the same as the Greenburg / Lizzio timings and are much slower. Knowing what i do about Nanut's LvB performances and as i have the infamous Lizzio Planets i suspect that that the Lizzio is actually Nanut but i cant be 100% sure. Nanut's performances are often characterised by a brisker pace, excellent phrasing and rugged and enthusiastic playing which fits that particular recording quite well. Ive not heard the 'offocial' Nanut recording i linked, on Pilz (let me know if you track down a copy) but that is likely not to be Nanut (that could ironically be one of Scholz's own recording (he was a capable conductor trained by Swarowsky) a bootlegged Swarowsky Vienna State / scratch orchestra or (more likely) an Eastern Block bootleg recording from earlier. I need to hear that one! So what you have is probably a Nanut Planets that he wasn't credited for and one he was credited for but never actually recorded. When i worked in the music industry in the late 80s, I had a contact who worked for Supraphon (we were one of the first to make a deal with them) who knew a lot about those budget recordings and Mr. Scholz and told me that a lot of the stuff that turned up on the budget labels were bootlegged East European recordings (some by big names but engineered badly most of the time). Unfortunately i lost contact with him in the 90s (I suspect he died...he was in his 50s back then). Shame as he said he had lots to tell me about All the dodgy deals, backhanders and budget stuff (he was a bit of a dodgy geezer himself).


----------



## jlspinks

Many thanks for mentioning the Susskind recording. Indeed it is a nice performance and not generally known. When I saw the thread subject it was the first one I loaded up for a listen.


----------



## PeterPowerPop

Merl said:


> Hi Peter. I've read your _Planets_ blog and it's really good. (I agree with quite a lot of your reviews.) As regards your #21 here's some more info regarding the recordings of the Greenburg / Lizzio / Scholz fakes that i posted on here a while back on a 'Classical Music Charlatans' thread.....
> 
> [snip]


Howdy, Merl

Thanks for the kind words about my blog/website/thingy.

As for the tangled web that is Eastern European recordings released on cheapy labels, it's a mess.

I don't wade into that minefield unless I have to.

You have infinitely more patience and tenacity than I have. When presented with a big block of information about the intricacies of anonymous recordings, my eyes tend to glaze over and my brain goes into "Life's too short!" mode.

Thanks for your efforts, my good man/woman/child/boulder/tree/ocean/universe/other.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Merl said:


> Hi Peter. Ive read your Planets blog and its really good (I agree with quite a lot of your reviews). As regards your #21 here's some more info regarding the recordings of the Greenburg / Lizzio Scholz fakes that i posted on here a while back on a 'Classical Music Charlatans' thread.....
> 
> Since then ive been doing my own detective work. I noticed that someone on your site stated that the recording by Greenburg / Lizzio was almost certainly Anton Nanut. Unfortunately there's no way he can know that. Nanut's memory of what he recorded was sketchy and hes no longer with us. He DID record a number of core repertoire pieces back in the 80s for which he never received any payment but there are also a host of other recordings that he did not make even though his name was attributed to them (Scholz was so canny he already had collected a lot of core repertoire before he conned other conductors into recording for him). As a Beethoven symphony nut ive got all of the Nanut / Scholz / Lizzio / Duvier, etc Beethoven recordings and can confirm that symphonies 3, 4, 5, 7 and 8 are almost certainly Nanut but the jury is out on symphonies 1, 2, 6 and 9 ( im going to check these out very carefully again over the summer). As far as the Planets recording is concerned we have a further problem as there is another Planets attributed to Nanut at...
> https://musicbrainz.org/release/76a2f79e-842a-4010-bb1f-79cfd8411c45
> Looking st the timings these are not anywhere near the same as the Greenburg / Lizzio timings and are much slower. Knowing what i do about Nanut's LvB performances and as i have the infamous Lizzio Planets i suspect that that the Lizzio is actually Nanut but i cant be 100% sure. Nanut's performances are often characterised by a brisker pace, excellent phrasing and rugged and enthusiastic playing which fits that particular recording quite well. Ive not heard the 'offocial' Nanut recording i linked, on Pilz (let me know if you track down a copy) but that is likely not to be Nanut (that could ironically be one of Scholz's own recording (he was a capable conductor trained by Swarowsky) a bootlegged Swarowsky Vienna State / scratch orchestra or (more likely) an Eastern Block bootleg recording from earlier. I need to hear that one! So what you have is probably a Nanut Planets that he wasn't credited for and one he was credited for but never actually recorded. When i worked in the music industry in the late 80s, I had a contact who worked for Supraphon (we were one of the first to make a deal with them) who knew a lot about those budget recordings and Mr. Scholz and told me that a lot of the stuff that turned up on the budget labels were bootlegged East European recordings (some by big names but engineered badly most of the time). Unfortunately i lost contact with him in the 90s (I suspect he died...he was in his 50s back then). Shame as he said he had lots to tell me about All the dodgy deals, backhanders and budget stuff (he was a bit of a dodgy geezer himself).


Scholz is my new conductor hero. What a cad! I love the made up name Alexander von Pitamic. If I can change my forum name to that I will.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

So for the last month or so I went through all of my Planets recordings and made notes. I ranked them as you see below, into groups. I expect I will divest myself of most versions not in the first three groups. No sense hanging onto recordings I may seldom or never listen to again.

No rank recording:

Gardner, National Youth Orchestra PROMS 2017. 
Enthusiasm and effort puts it on the radar as these are not professional musicians. Great recording for a children's orchestra. Shouldn't be compared to professionals. Very good sound.

The Best (alphabetical):

Elder, Halle Orchestra 2001.

Goodman, New Queen's Hall Orchestra 1996. 
I've seen that it is a HIP version and I do hear some different sounding instruments. Great sound.

Litton, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra 2019.
Not a weak movement here, all seven are among the finest recorded. The sound quality is unsurpassed.

Ozawa, Boston Symphony Orchestra 1979.

Almost the Best (alphabetical):

Dutoit, Orchestre symphonique de Montréal 1986. 
Sorry, I know this one gets a lot of attention as the No. 1, but not for me.

Handley, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra 1993. 
It gets good reviews and justly. It is solid, exceptional in a few places and has great sound, you will be turning the volume down. I can see why it has its fans. Still, to me, it is a click below the best.

Jurowski, London Philharmonic Orchestra 2009. 
Lean and mean.

Levine, Chicago Symphony Orchestra 1989. 
Powerful.

Mehta, L. A. Philharmonic Orchestra 1971.

Previn, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra 1986.

Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra 2006. 
Skeptical about this one but liked it in the end.

Sargent, BBC Symphony Orchestra 1958 
Old stereo analog sound that holds up well, very good.

Middle of the Road, Solid (alphabetical):

Bernstein, NY Philharmonic Orchestra 1969. 
This one won't appeal to some listeners. Uneven sound. Typical of Bernstein, a unique take incorporating his ideas. Why turn out just another Planets recording? Sound quality is disappointing.

Boughton, Philharmonia Orchestra 1988.

Steinberg, Boston Symphony Orchestra 1970. 
Remastered sound is far better than the original. It almost moves into a better category and I can see why it is so well liked.

Susskind, St. Louis Symphony Orchestra 1975.

Good in a few places but not much more (alphabetical):

Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra 1979
I know people consider him a master of this work with 5 recordings. I have heard most of them and consider this one the best of the bunch. But when I listen to it I find myself wondering when it will be over.

Leaper, CSR Symphony Orchestra 1988.

Levi, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra 1997.

Lloyd-Jones, Royal Scottish National Orchestra 2001.

Maazel, Orchestre National de France.


----------



## PeterPowerPop

Mighty good, younghoosierdude.



Oldhoosierdude said:


> So for the last month or so I went through all of my Planets recordings and made notes. I ranked them as you see below, into groups. I expect I will divest myself of most versions not in the first three groups. No sense hanging onto recordings I may seldom or never listen to again.
> 
> No rank recording:
> 
> Gardner, National Youth Orchestra PROMS 2017.
> Enthusiasm and effort puts it on the radar as these are not professional musicians. Great recording for a children's orchestra. Shouldn't be compared to professionals. Very good sound.
> 
> The Best (alphabetical):
> 
> Elder, Halle Orchestra 2001.
> 
> Goodman, New Queen's Hall Orchestra 1996.
> I've seen that it is a HIP version and I do hear some different sounding instruments. Great sound.
> 
> Litton, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra 2019.
> Not a weak movement here, all seven are among the finest recorded. The sound quality is unsurpassed.
> 
> Ozawa, Boston Symphony Orchestra 1979.
> 
> Almost the Best (alphabetical):
> 
> Dutoit, Orchestre symphonique de Montréal 1986.
> Sorry, I know this one gets a lot of attention as the No. 1, but not for me.
> 
> Handley, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra 1993.
> It gets good reviews and justly. It is solid, exceptional in a few places and has great sound, you will be turning the volume down. I can see why it has its fans. Still, to me, it is a click below the best.
> 
> Jurowski, London Philharmonic Orchestra 2009.
> Lean and mean.
> 
> Levine, Chicago Symphony Orchestra 1989.
> Powerful.
> 
> Mehta, L. A. Philharmonic Orchestra 1971.
> 
> Previn, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra 1986.
> 
> Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra 2006.
> Skeptical about this one but liked it in the end.
> 
> Sargent, BBC Symphony Orchestra 1958
> Old stereo analog sound that holds up well, very good.
> 
> Middle of the Road, Solid (alphabetical):
> 
> Bernstein, NY Philharmonic Orchestra 1969.
> This one won't appeal to some listeners. Uneven sound. Typical of Bernstein, a unique take incorporating his ideas. Why turn out just another Planets recording? Sound quality is disappointing.
> 
> Boughton, Philharmonia Orchestra 1988.
> 
> Steinberg, Boston Symphony Orchestra 1970.
> Remastered sound is far better than the original. It almost moves into a better category and I can see why it is so well liked.
> 
> Susskind, St. Louis Symphony Orchestra 1975.
> 
> Good in a few places but not much more (alphabetical):
> 
> Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra 1979
> I know people consider him a master of this work with 5 recordings. I have heard most of them and consider this one the best of the bunch. But when I listen to it I find myself wondering when it will be over.
> 
> Leaper, CSR Symphony Orchestra 1988.
> 
> Levi, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra 1997.
> 
> Lloyd-Jones, Royal Scottish National Orchestra 2001.
> 
> Maazel, Orchestre National de France.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

PeterPowerPop said:


> Mighty good, younghoosierdude.


A new one I don't think you have reviewed yet. It's a killer.

Litton, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra 2019.


----------



## flamencosketches

Any love for Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra? I managed to get this one by accident, but I like it. It's the only one I've heard. I'm thinking of getting the Ozawa/Boston for reference/comparison. I don't like when Ormandy is the only recording I have of a work. He is unconventional at best and is known for altering scores at times, no? It is good, though. The strings sound great.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> Any love for Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra? I managed to get this one by accident, but I like it. It's the only one I've heard. I'm thinking of getting the Ozawa/Boston for reference/comparison. I don't like when Ormandy is the only recording I have of a work. He is unconventional at best and is known for altering scores at times, no? It is good, though. The strings sound great.


One I haven't heard.


----------



## PeterPowerPop

flamencosketches said:


> Any love for Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra? I managed to get this one by accident, but I like it. It's the only one I've heard. I'm thinking of getting the Ozawa/Boston for reference/comparison. I don't like when Ormandy is the only recording I have of a work. He is unconventional at best and is known for altering scores at times, no? It is good, though. The strings sound great.


I like the Ormandy _Planets_.

This is what I thought of it:

https://petersplanets.wordpress.com/2015/01/01/ormandy-1975/

As for the Ozawa, buy it as fast as you can. It's fabulous.

My (hyperventilating) views on the Ozawa _Planets_:

https://petersplanets.wordpress.com/2015/01/01/ozawa-1979/


----------



## flamencosketches

PeterPowerPop said:


> I like the Ormandy _Planets_.
> 
> This is what I thought of it:
> 
> https://petersplanets.wordpress.com/2015/01/01/ormandy-1975/
> 
> As for the Ozawa, buy it as fast as you can. It's fabulous.
> 
> My (hyperventilating) views on the Ozawa _Planets_:
> 
> https://petersplanets.wordpress.com/2015/01/01/ozawa-1979/


Cool blog. I can't imagine listening to so many different recordings of one work. I would get lost so fast.

I'm listening to the Ormandy Planets again now. It is really good, but I can kind of see what you mean about the sound. It sounds good to me, but I can see how you might find it kind of muddy or unclear.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> Cool blog. I can't imagine listening to so many different recordings of one work. I would get lost so fast.
> 
> I'm listening to the Ormandy Planets again now. It is really good, but I can kind of see what you mean about the sound. It sounds good to me, but I can see how you might find it kind of muddy or unclear.


Sound quality is important to me in this work. I think the much favored by many Dutoit recording does not have the best sound. Anything else in my top two tiers has very good sound quality. The new Litton, Elder, and Ozawa being the best.


----------



## pianozach

I've long ago stored all the vinyl in boxes in the garage, so I don't even remember if I have The Planets on LP, but I do have digital versions:

Leonard *Bernstein*: New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1971)
Charles *Mackerras*: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra (1988)

Of the two Bernstein's the man.

I also have a stray copy of Venus by Dallas Symphony Orchestra (no info on conductor) that was included on a 4-CD set titled Classics For Lovers. It's a wonderfully brick-walled recording that's great for the car. The Dallas Symphony has recorded it twice, in 1987 with Eduardo Mata, and again with Andrew Litton in 1998. I don't have a clue which version this is from.

Even as a little kid I remember loving this suite. We had it on LP, but, of course, as I was a kid at the time, so I have no idea who the conductor or the orchestra was. I scrolled through 15 pages of The Planets on Amazon, but alas, the album cover I remember is not there. It was mostly blue and silver, with a fairly wide border around a silver and blue graphic representation of a planet.


----------



## adriesba

I still like the Dutoit recording the best. It has great conducting, great sound quality, and wow! you can hear the organ. Unfortunately the organ seems to be absent or difficult to hear on many recordings.


----------



## flamencosketches

adriesba said:


> I still like the Dutoit recording the best. It has great conducting, great sound quality, and wow! you can hear the organ. Unfortunately the organ seems to be absent or difficult to hear on many recordings.


Wow. I didn't even know there was an organ in the score. Is it found in all of the movements?


----------



## adriesba

If I'm not mistaken, I think it's in all the movements but not too dominant in any of them. But it's most noticeable in Mars, Saturn, and Uranus. It plays some really deep notes at the end of Saturn! I can't tolerate Saturn without those deep notes. It's also quite noticeable at a few loud parts towards the end of Uranus. Headphone users beware about 5 minutes into the Uranus movement! Find the Dutoit recording and hear it!


----------



## Kiki

^^

The Dutoit was considered exemplary engineering in its day (it probably still is). Also have to agree an audible organ is important for enjoying the music more. It adds another dimension to the mood of the music.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Yes, the ending of Saturn with the guttural deep organ pedal, oscillating harp arpeggios, and tolling bells- gives me goosebumps every time, especially when you consider Holst's possible intended ideas of accepting old age as it comes, transforming the labored plodding of the main part of the movement into solemn, sublime recognition of bittersweet resignation. In the Dutoit recording, you can hear every last detail in the score and it makes it all the more moving.


----------



## Merl

Mehta's 70s recording of the Planets got a spin today for the first time in years and I still like it a lot (the LAPO brass sounds splendid). Some nice organ in that one.


----------



## Kiki

^^

The Mehta has also got crisp timpani. Overall I find his account refreshing and invigorating. A really good one.


----------



## pianozach

flamencosketches said:


> Wow. I didn't even know there was an organ in the score. Is it found in all of the movements?


Some conductors treat it as optional. Just once or twice, *Holst* calls on the organ to add its substantial weight to the full orchestra. Elsewhere, he asks for the quietest, deepest bass notes, sounding almost sub-sonically below delicate instrumental textures

And there's that huge glissando on the *full organ* in _*Uranus*_.

There is organ scored for *I. Mars*
Tacet for II. Venus, III. Mercury, and IV. Jupiter
Organ pedals for *V. Saturn*
Full organ glissando and pedal note for *VI. Uranus*, and 
One pedal note for *VII. Neptune*

There is, of course, also *celeste* scored for *I., III. & VII*., and it appears that there is plenty of time for a keyboardist to play both parts, as they never play simultaneously, with ample measures to scoot from the organ to a celeste.

The originally conceived version was written for two pianos four hands except for *Neptune*, which was scored for *organ*, as Holst thought the piano was too percussive for that movement.


----------



## flamencosketches

pianozach said:


> Some conductors treat it as optional. Just once or twice, *Holst* calls on the organ to add its substantial weight to the full orchestra. Elsewhere, he asks for the quietest, deepest bass notes, sounding almost sub-sonically below delicate instrumental textures
> 
> And there's that huge glissando on the *full organ* in _*Uranus*_.
> 
> There is organ scored for *I. Mars*
> Tacet for II. Venus, III. Mercury, and IV. Jupiter
> Organ pedals for *V. Saturn*
> Full organ glissando and pedal note for *VI. Uranus*, and
> One pedal note for *VII. Neptune*
> 
> There is, of course, also *celeste* scored for *I., III. & VII*., and it appears that there is plenty of time for a keyboardist to play both parts, as they never play simultaneously, with ample measures to scoot from the organ to a celeste.
> 
> The originally conceived version was written for two pianos four hands except for *Neptune*, which was scored for *organ*, as Holst thought the piano was too percussive for that movement.


I've heard about that last bit. It's made me wonder if any recordings have been made for two pianos, with the final Neptune played on an organ? I would love to hear it.


----------



## pianozach

flamencosketches said:


> I've heard about that last bit. It's made me wonder if any recordings have been made for two pianos, with the final Neptune played on an organ? I would love to hear it.


The sheet music is available, so I imagine that SOMEone must have recorded it.

•

Found it. *Goldstone & Clemmow*.

It appears that Richard Markham and David Nettle also recorded it.









.

https://www.amazon.com/Holst-Planet...+piano+four+hands&qid=1578272007&sr=8-1-fkmr0

It's out-of-print of course. And it'll cost you. Used from $59.99.

But . . . I think I've found them on Youtube.






















•

It reminds me a bit of the original piano version of *PICTURES AT AN EXHIBITION*, which was written a good 45 years prior.


----------



## pianozach

And . . . VI. Uranus and VII. Neptune










The settings on this vblog limit a single post to 5 videos.


----------



## adriesba

flamencosketches said:


> I've heard about that last bit. It's made me wonder if any recordings have been made for two pianos, with the final Neptune played on an organ? I would love to hear it.


I've heard about this also. The information is on Wikipedia, but they don't say where they got that information. IMSLP notes that Holst "conceived" it first for two pianos _or_ organ. So maybe not piano and organ but piano or organ. I'm not sure if Holst ever made a version for organ. Other than the orchestral version, the only version by Holst that IMSLP has is a version for two pianos. As far as I can tell, the only organ versions are arrangements made by other people such as this version arranged by Peter Sykes:

Holst: The Planets, Transcribed for Organ by Peter Sykes https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000004AMG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_G3OeEb8GPX4SR

There is this version for two pianos (I think it's Holst's own arrangement):

Music for Two Pianos / Planets Op 32 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000009OMF/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_X5OeEbVWEE8VD

I downloaded the two piano score by Holst on IMSLP, and the introduction says that the score is from 1914-1916 (before the orchestral version premiered) but were published from 1949-1951.

I suspect Wikipedia's information is a bit off (wouldn't be the first time) since I can't find any evidence that Holst ever arranged it for two pianos with organ for Neptune. Perhaps this was his desire, but it was never realized. I could be wrong though. Feel free to correct me if anyone has some information to clarify things.


----------



## Joachim Raff

1st Choice:









New Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers
Sir Adrian Boult

2nd Choice









New England Conservatory Chorus
Boston Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg


----------



## Hogwash

2022 Prom 33 Ryan Wigglesworth conducted the BBC Symphony Orchestra in a performance of The Planets. I would love to hear feedback from some of the OG posters in this thread on Wigglesworth's effort and where it stands in the pantheon of this work.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

JohnD said:


> I'll bet the British pressings are better quality vinyl and less noisy than the US Angels.


Yes. I have found this to be true in virtually all instances.


----------



## NoCoPilot

pianozach said:


> And there's that huge glissando on the *full organ* in _*Uranus*_.


Seriously? Nobody gonna take this all-too-obvious bait?

As to "Music Of The Planets" I nominate this:


----------



## NoCoPilot

adriesba said:


> There is this version for two pianos (I think it's Holst's own arrangement):
> Music for Two Pianos / Planets Op 32 Len Vorster, Robert Chamberlain, Gustav Holst - Music for Two Pianos / Planets Op 32 - Amazon.com Music


I own a copy of this, bought out of curiosity a few years ago. It okay.... but an ENTIRELY different experience than The Planets played by a big orchestra.


----------



## Simon23

Brahmsian Colors said:


> Yes. I have found this to be true in virtually all instances.


Please tell me, if there is a difference between US Angel and Japan Angel?


----------



## Simon23

Planets was one of the first pieces from which I started listening to classical music. Karajan, Boult, Dutoit, Steinberg - so many beautiful recordings. And besides them - Leopold Stokowski, one of my favorite.


----------



## Montarsolo

The Dutch musicologist and journalist Jan de Kruiff writes the following at the end of his comparative discography (HOLST: PLANETS, THE):

_Conclusion
After all, it's easier than it seems in a first encounter with so many name and reputation recordings to point out a few of the best: Boult (EMI), Dutoit (Decca), Karajan (Decca), Gardiner (DG) and Andrew Davis (Teldec). Also try Rattle II._


----------



## Mozart1756

Karajan’s Planets both Vienna and Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart1756 said:


> Karajan’s Planets both Vienna and Berlin


And if you can take just one ?


----------

